# Thief !!



## Chiller (Jan 2, 2006)

The weather here has been so....crap....the last few days, I spent a lot of time looking out my window, wishing for sun, and staring  at my bird feeders, when I noticed, this ....not so feathery squirrel making its way up the post.  After a few trying times getting half way, but sliding back down, he managed to get the spoils.


----------



## Calliope (Jan 2, 2006)

Cool shot!  Mischievous looking critter!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 2, 2006)

that's the one that crawled up on Daisy a few months back right Chiller??

great shot!


----------



## doenoe (Jan 3, 2006)

hehehe, that looks really funny.........great capture


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 3, 2006)

What a capture. Well, if it is such hard work to get to the treats, then it is a little less than "thieving", isn't it?
I like how the snow sits in its coat!
I put out a bird feeder when there was the snow, but it seems like our birds don't want to come --- could it be for our cat being KNOWN to be here? (She spends most time indoors these days, but still... I wonder! I wanted to get some bird photos, too, and you all say you get yours on your bird feeders ... ah: as I am typing this, a big black bird is here, but it is too dark to get any photo as yet...)


----------



## Chiller (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your comments. 
  Raymond. ...This could be the one that climbed up Daisys arm.  There are 10 or so of these that frequent my back yard, but this guy has the most courage.   That was a great shot you took too....with the squirrel on Daisys arm...I remember her expression.
  LaFofo....Yeah..I think the cat might have something to do with the lack of feathered creatures.  I have a big German Shepperd.  He can clear the backyard of any living creature within second of letting him in the back yard.


----------



## terri (Jan 4, 2006)

Ha, I love this one!  Wonderful capture, perfect DOF. The driving snow looks great here.

He is working so hard in the terrible weather. Please, please, can't we run to the store and buy him some of his own food - raw peanuts or cracked corn?  

(You can probably guess what my budget is for my back yard critters, but they are fat and happy!) :blushing:


----------



## Corry (Jan 4, 2006)

Those things can get to ANY birdfeeder!


----------



## photo gal (Jan 4, 2006)

hee hee, Love this Chilley!!!  : )


----------



## GrfxGuru (Jan 4, 2006)

This is pretty cool, I see them running around my backyard all the time stealing things. I'm starting to think there is a Squirrel black market somewhere in my flower beds


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 6, 2006)

what a great up close picture...the snow in the background... love it..

cant believe i missed this...  great shot chiller!!


----------



## Chiller (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks all for the awesome comments.  I appreciate it.  I sure hope this weekend is nice.  
  Terri...he had my dog to contend with on the first few attempts.  But he was soooo persistant.  Finally he made it. 
  April...Im sick of snow and clouds already. And there is more on the way this weekend. 
 Thanks again everyone.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 7, 2006)

That is just priceless!! what a great capture! love it tons


----------



## BubblePixel (Jan 7, 2006)

Great Shot!!!
Almost a circus attraction! heheh....


----------



## Chiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Mommy.


----------



## markc (Jan 7, 2006)

Hehe. Cool shot.
Aren't those nasty black squirrels part wolf?


----------



## weeping widow (Jan 14, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Thanks all for the awesome comments. I appreciate it. I sure hope this weekend is nice.
> Terri...he had my dog to contend with on the first few attempts. But he was soooo persistant. Finally he made it.
> April...Im sick of snow and clouds already. And there is more on the way this weekend.
> Thanks again everyone.


 
I have a "stuffed" black squirrel and I tried to get a photo of an albino one but I couln't get close enough. Both are very rare around these parts. I wish we had snow!!!!


----------



## Chiller (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks Marc, and Weeping.   I appreciate your comments.  
  I would love to see an albino squirrell.  That would be cool.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> I would love to see an albino squirrell. That would be cool.


it's scary. especially in the snow cause the first thing you notice is a pair of red eyes.  

great capture, here... they're up for anything for a bit of food, eh? Lucky you didn't get the raccoons 

...that's wierd. we don't have black squirrels in QC...


----------



## Chiller (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks Alex.  You dont have black squirrels.?  Thats strange eh?  Being the next door neighbor , I would think that they are all over Canada.  Hmm... 
  I get a lot of racoons here too, and skunks.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 14, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> [an albino squirrel is] scary. especially in the snow cause the first thing you notice is a pair of red eyes.


 
Hee hee, wouldn't it just drive the auto function of my camera crazy to try to get rid of the red-eye?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2006)

oh, and while we're at it:
There's an awesome forest like 3 mins away from my place and now it's all gettin chopped down for a golf course and condo towers that are supposed to bring people "closer to nature". ya right. it's been ages since the last time i saw a fox and i used to see them almost every time i walked there... same for raccoons. they used to pull over whenever there was BBQ party around, in summer... haven't seen one since last year


----------

